# oil pan torque specs and turbo question



## FreightshakerXL (Aug 28, 2016)

2016.5 cruze i just put a new oil pan on and need to know torque specs. also is it normal for the hose that comes from the motor and goes into the air inlet tube beside the turbo to be oily down into the turbo? im having smoke after idling 15 minutes or so but once it clears out its fine.


----------



## FreightshakerXL (Aug 28, 2016)

sorry i found the oil pan spec in pinned thread. still need to know about oil going into the turbo


----------

